# is it to early ??? ....



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have been chomping at the bit, to get out there and start planting but I keep looking at the calender, going... it's supposed to be winter....

So I pruned my citrus, pulled out only 2 plumerias, cut back a bunch of plants in the landscape and turned the compost.

I am hesitant to do much more and encourage growth just yet.

I did put some epmsom salt on a bunch of things.... and figure I will start hitting them with fertilizer soon ....

Am I the only one holding back? ... heck I still have carrots in the ground


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Nah. Im thinking Winter for us is over and done with. Ive got a long to do list for this weekend.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Punxsutawney Phil predicted an early spring......


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My potatoes are up about 1-2 inches, onions going great, carrots growing again, and the cold crops of brock, brussels, cabbage, and Kale are all thriving...but its still early, IMO for the warm weather plants e.g. beans, corn, squash, etc. 

I recall just a few years ago a snow storm on April 15. We may have seen the last hard freeze, but the soils are still too cold for good germination on the warm weather crops in my area.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree with Meadowlark. I will wait at least 2 more weeks, maybe 3...


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> My potatoes are up about 1-2 inches, onions going great, carrots growing again, and the cold crops of brock, brussels, cabbage, and Kale are all thriving...but its still early, IMO for the warm weather plants e.g. beans, corn, squash, etc.
> 
> I recall just a few years ago a snow storm on April 15. We may have seen the last hard freeze, but the soils are still too cold for good germination on the warm weather crops in my area.


I got my beans planted a few weeks ago when the temps were 60-75 all week. The soil really warmed up. I've got great germination and they are about 4" high now. If it freezes again, I'm out $1.99 for seeds. Cheap gamble 
I've got large pots to over over my tomato plants if needed.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

It may sound dumb, but my "it time to play in the dirt instinct" hasn't kicked in yet. I,m goint to wait a little longer too.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

FISH BAIT said:


> It may sound dumb, but my "it time to play in the dirt instinct" hasn't kicked in yet. ....


I definitely believe in that instinct. I don't know where it comes from or how some of us get it, or how to explain it, but I do know that in my own case when it kicks in I pretty much have to plant something to satisfy it. Glad to see you have it also.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The warm weather days of February get the gardening bug going in me. I plan on getting everything mulched and all the weeding and other prep work done this weekend. Besides that. Hunting season is over and its been to darn windy to go fishing.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

The soil was perfect for me early in Feb. Not too wet or dry. I had to plant. Never know when it will start raining for weeks on end. Those days are coming back to Texas... hopefully starting this Summer


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> I agree with Meadowlark. I will wait at least 2 more weeks, maybe 3...


This is painful. I'm ready but I think your right.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I firmly believe in doing things one time & doing them well. Fighting mother nature is a losing preposition in the long run... having had to replant numerous times over my years has taught me to bide my time... I don't want to chance losing my 'babies' or having my seed rot in the ground & having to replant. LOL!!!

My wife & I prefer to spend this time of year preparing for spring by weeding, pruning & stockpiling the things we will have a need for when the soil is actually 70 degrees & better suited to growing... These additional 2-3 weeks will make a HUGE difference come harvest time in terms of production.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful plants there Ranch. Really excellent. 

Timing is important...and you can loose a lot more than $1.98 worth of seeds...you can loose an entire growing season. The worst thing that can happen is that the cold soils will stunt your plants to where they will never grow or produce like plants that are started maybe two weeks later. I've seen it more than once. 

It can be a good news/bad news joke....the good news is my early plants survived the freeze, the bad news is my early plants survived the freeze (and failed to produce a fraction of what those started after that last freeze produced).


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*still learning*

I can relate to your comments meadowlark as I am trying to grow some tomatoes from seed for the first time and they are struggling. It seems the cooler weather of last week and the lack of sun has them stunned. 
Have been adding a second above the ground section and have some green beans coming up. I planted some brussell sprouts back in november and they are still growing but slow to produce.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> Beautiful plants there Ranch. Really excellent.
> 
> Timing is important...and you can loose a lot more than $1.98 worth of seeds...you can loose an entire growing season. The worst thing that can happen is that the cold soils will stunt your plants to where they will never grow or produce like plants that are started maybe two weeks later. I've seen it more than once.
> 
> It can be a good news/bad news joke....the good news is my early plants survived the freeze, the bad news is my early plants survived the freeze (and failed to produce a fraction of what those started after that last freeze produced).


I see this with Okra, when I try and plant too early. (Stunted) Not so much the other vegtables. I just try and get my stuff in as early as possible before the 100 degree days are here. If the soil is warm enough to germinate a seed, well i'm planting. I'm sure this next cold snap won't be ideal, but at least they are in the ground not root bound. I don't have the luxury of a green house. I also like to think I'm getting a jump on the insect population. Maybe an old way of thinking?


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> I firmly believe in doing things one time & doing them well. Fighting mother nature is a losing preposition in the long run... having had to replant numerous times over my years has taught me to bide my time... I don't want to chance losing my 'babies' or having my seed rot in the ground & having to replant. LOL!!!
> 
> My wife & I prefer to spend this time of year preparing for spring by weeding, pruning & stockpiling the things we will have a need for when the soil is actually 70 degrees & better suited to growing... These additional 2-3 weeks will make a HUGE difference come harvest time in terms of production.


So you think it's better to wait for 70deg soil and keep those tomatoes root bound? (I'm just assuming they are) I'm not being a smart ***, just asking a quesiton looking at your tomato plants in the first pic..


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

They are not "root bound" in the least as the seed was planted Jan. 31st. 

And yes 70 to 80 degree soil is the best for seed germination. The lower the temperature the slower the germination. However, temperatures below 50F or above 95F are poor for germination, trust me... I know a little bit about tomatoes, LOL!!!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> They are not "root bound" in the least as the seed was planted Jan. 31st.
> 
> And yes 70 to 80 degree soil is the best for seed germination. The lower the temperature the slower the germination. However, temperatures below 50F or above 95F are poor for germination, trust me... I know a little bit about tomatoes, LOL!!!


Another reason I forgot to add for planting early is when my tomatoes are doing great later in the year, full of tomatoes, here comes 2" of rain and a 100 degree steaming day. I guess I don't have to tell you what happens next.
Glad to hear your tomators are not root bound.
Thanks for the info.
Chumy


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Good luck with you garden this year. Do post pictures of your harvest, we all like pictures here!!!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> Good luck with you garden this year. Do post pictures of your harvest, we all like pictures here!!!


I'll do that.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Got some rather cold nights being forecast for Victoria...

26th: 68/43

27th: 70/38

28th: 63/36

1st: 65/40

2nd: 67/43


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks colder than that around here as the week goes on...30 deg Friday night and 28 Degrees Saturday night for Livingston area. 

Means I'm looking at a hard freeze Saturday night.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Same here, they're revising it downwards... May try raking some dirt over the potato tops if they're not too tall yet, they'll burn back for sure... 

I guess I'll have to load up the wheelbarrow with wood a few more times... I'm getting tired of pushing it up the hill... but when the Mrs Ranch wants a fire, she gets one... Mind as well put out a few more rolls of hay too. 

Hope this wind lays down some tomorrow.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL...yeah just when it looked like I have too much hay, Nature changes things up. Glad I have plenty because this will set the grass back a good bit. 

Also, glad I don't have any tender plants in the garden...everything I have out should make it fine. I hate covering and uncovering plants...in a big garden that's a lot of milk jugs or whatever.


----------

